# Anything good for mouth ulcers?



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been getting mouth ulcers since I was about 12, maybe even earlier. Does anybody know of anything that works to get rid of them? TCP used to help, Bonjella is just absolute shyte, and all the stupid things like Rinsteed Pastels are crap.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sea salt right on it. Prepare for a little pain though!


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I've always found bonjela to be really good


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

TCP thats what i use

swill it round ur mouth

it works - gota love dat der taste :drool:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Sea salt right on it. Prepare for a little pain though!


Tried that, I've also tried scrubbing it till it bleeds with a toothbrush then salting it, but that only stops it for a few hours.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> TCP thats what i use
> 
> swill it round ur mouth
> 
> it works - gota love dat der taste :drool:


It tastes like sh1t, and makes your breath stink for hours after.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ive had this like swollen gum kinda thing in the back right of my mouth, where the last tooth meets the gum. so annoyin! cant help but catch it when im eating and then it hurts like ****! had it for atleast a week now ffs!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Tried that, I've also tried scrubbing it till it bleeds with a toothbrush then salting it, but that only stops it for a few hours.


You clearly wasn't told about the maintenance stage as what you described is the initial treatment.

The maintenance treatment requires salt and vinegar potato confectionery to be ingested 3-4 times per day.

But aside from that another well known treatment is bonjela.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

What is causing them? If they are recurring treat the cause not the problem

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Mouth-ulcer/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Semen is, try it!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can suffer from these sometimes. I also get sore gums a lot.

Use corsadyl mouthwash every day and the toothpaste. Toothpaste tastes like pure salt it's disgusting but does work.I use that then my normal toothpaste. The best stuff like bonjela to use is called iglu. You can also get a mouth numbing and throat numbing spray if they are really bad called diflam spray


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

No the bonjela gel but the bonjela sticks. You snap them its red liquid and it soaks into a cotton bud thing. You then press this on the ulcer... scream in pain... and then it dissapears.... Magical things. Get 2 in a box, pricey.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> No the bonjela gel but the bonjela sticks. You snap them its red liquid and it soaks into a cotton bud thing. You then press this on the ulcer... scream in pain... and then it dissapears.... Magical things. Get 2 in a box, pricey.


I'd spend about 40 grand a year on them then.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I'd spend about 40 grand a year on them then.


I'd happily spend double cos they work very well. Normal bonjela is sh*te I agree... just rolls off the ulcer. This stuff does the job


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ambesol. Comes in a little bottle, put it on fingertip, apply to ulser, immense pain, then numbness.

Gone in a day or 2 with regular use


----------

